# AXPONA 2016 Show Coverage



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Last week, Staff Writers Dennis Young and Wayne Myers spread their wings and flew to the Windy City to attend AXPONA 2016 (one of the preeminent audio shows in North America). They've been working hard at bringing the show to life by delivering photos, gear talk, and impressions in Home Theater Shack's official *AXPONA 2016 Show Report*. The thread has nearly 6,200 views...and is still in the process of being pushed toward completion. So *head over* and check it out!

In addition, HTS collaborated at the event with our sister site, AVS Forum, and Senior Writer Mark Henninger for an expanded and more comprehensive coverage of the event. Checkout further show coverage over on AVS by clicking *here*!

Both links should give you lots of current and up-to-date audiophile info to chew on – with two distinct flavors. The HTS report has more of a Live Feed feel while the AVS report is more comprehensive and retrospective. Enjoy!


----------

